
Revolution at the Washington Post - huan9huan
http://www.cjr.org/q_and_a/washington_post_bezos_amazon_revolution.php
======
grzm
Two things stood out to me while reading the article: the focus on speed and
volume of publication. Two things that were notable by their absence: focus on
accuracy and newsworthiness, and in-depth reporting. I'm glad to see that
they've staked out a plan for profitability, and put in place tools to do the
job efficiently, but I really want to see that they have a commitment to
producing good news. How would Woodward and Bernstein fit in in an environment
where:

 _You need to input a time to end—when do you think that story you’re writing
is going to be ready? As your time draws near, the desk will send a reminder:
Hey, your story is due in an hour. We see you haven’t yet finished the third
paragraph. You see the curve every day of how many pieces of content were
published by hour._

------
grzm
_So successful has the Post become in the digital game that it now licenses
its content management system to other news outlets, a business that could
generate $100 million a year._

Wow. Makes sense, though. Parallels Amazon/AWS.

------
huan9huan
Impressive story, the case of "coding & mobile is eating world"

